# My AGA Aquascape Competition tank



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

*20L shrimp tank, (ex-AGA aquascape tank)*

First time entry.
Tank Size	76 x 30 x 30 cm 
(30 x 12 x 12 in)
Volume	76L 
(20 gallons)
Title	The Unseen

Plants	Glossostigma Elantoides, Blyxa Japonica, Dwarf Pygmy Chain Sword, Valisnernia Nana, Java Moss, Java Fern, Peacock Moss, Rotala Rotundifolia

Fish/Animals	Cherry Shrimp, Crystal Red Shrimp, Bamboo Shrimp

Decorative

Materials	Fluval stratum soil, Malaysian Driftwood
Background	Black construction paper

Lighting	2x13w CFLs at 6500k

Filtration	1x Aquaclear 50 1x Marineland HOT canister

^ copied straight from the AGA site so I have to do less work


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

ah very nice! i love those long tanks!  do you use ferts by any chance?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> ah very nice! i love those long tanks!  do you use ferts by any chance?


No ferts, no co2, barely any maitenance 

this is my low tech tank, haha


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

NICE. gotta love that glosso carpet. keep up the good work!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

You have my props on this. GJ bruh!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> You have my props on this. GJ bruh!


Thanks! Now I just hope the judges think the same thing, haha


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It's a beautiful tank! You've done a good job IMO. Though I'm sure the AGA judges will find plenty wrong with it LOL, they always do.

I think the left side is missing something. Watch that algae that's in the glosso, could get bad.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

looking good, Jerry 
looks like you'll be upgrading your hardware sooner or later.
It's addicting


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

That tank is awesome. Great job. What lights are you running on it .


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> looking good, Jerry
> looks like you'll be upgrading your hardware sooner or later.
> It's addicting


Thanks Leon! and yeah, Already planning T5HOs, and pressurized CO2, as well as some expensive CRS, but it's all about the money .. it's either expensive clothes, or expensive fish/shrimp ... 



pat3612 said:


> That tank is awesome. Great job. What lights are you running on it .


Thanks! I am currently using just two clip on desk lamps, with normal compact fluorescent bulbs.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Thanks Leon! and yeah, Already planning T5HOs, and pressurized CO2, as well as some expensive CRS, but it's all about the money .. it's either expensive clothes, or expensive fish/shrimp ...


yup yup...been upgrading my fixed gear parts recently...
time to let go of all livestock LOL


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Beijing08 said:


> yup yup...been upgrading my fixed gear parts recently...
> time to let go of all livestock LOL


Sold my discus ... 
was going to buy some nice shrimp, but then I saw a nice jacket ..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

looooooooooooooooool should i assume it's the one on your pic? it IS quite nice , no regrets


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> looooooooooooooooool should i assume it's the one on your pic? it IS quite nice , no regrets


LOL yeah, but I feel bad because I have technically killed two coyotes so far


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Update!










growth has been faltering... i`ll see if DIY CO2 and ferts help


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

what does the dirfty sock in your tank do? some kind of experimental plant fertilisation?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Will said:


> what does the dirfty sock in your tank do? some kind of experimental plant fertilisation?


Experimental CRS egg fertilizer, makes the shrimp grow to 10 inches in 10 days!

anyways, didn't win a prize in the competition, but it was still a good experience 

here's a quick video i made today:


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Awe man, the judges didnt even give you any feedback? That's lame! Should be a comment at least for every entry.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Will said:


> Awe man, the judges didnt even give you any feedback? That's lame! Should be a comment at least for every entry.


Well they had their work cut out for them. Sooo many entries this year!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

